# I need a sound card for my Acer Laptop :)



## krammer (Jun 6, 2007)

I need to purchase to sound card for my Acer Laptop 5670 with suse 10.2 I currently have realtrek. I tried calling sound blaster and they didn't have anything. If your experienced in this area I could use your help. 


David


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Try an external USB sound card - maybe this one from *Creative*.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

Whats up with the Realtek sound? 
I know its probably not 5.1 perfect, but it is after all a laptop...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Who makes the board? If it's a VIA chipset you can get Linux drivers at www.viaarena.com that'll work for you. Same for ATI, nVidia, and the rest.

A PCMCIA cardbus sound card will also work for you.


----------



## krammer (Jun 6, 2007)

a refresher of my situation, I am suse 10.2 but my sound card doesnt work, I called sound blaster and they cannot help me.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

You need the ALSA drivers...
http://www.alsa-project.org/ <- home page
http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ <- Old Sound Card Matrix system
http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main <- new one.

You should find information on any soundcard.


----------

